# Je me souviens



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

This day (10 October) 2 years ago my first ever pet Mr Magoo aka Ken arrived home. He was about 4 years old and had be left in a box outside the shelter gate one night in July. He had the cutest lil pink nose. Thats him on my avatar. He was such a character. He was a grumpy old man. He would moan if you tipped off him and don't even think about picking him up but worst of all dont ignore him or you would get this lil tip on the arm. He would wake me in rhe morning with a pat on the face. Despite the grumpy exterior he really was a sweetie. In 5 days time (15 Oct) it will be his first anniversary. I had him for 1 year and 5 days. He was ill for about two weeks - off his food, vomiting and diahorea. Ultimately they found a very large rapidly growing tumour in his abdomen. In the end I decided to put him to sleep as tumour was so invasive. He was so miserable and in pain. I have no regrets other than our time was too short. 

Today on this 2 anniversary of him coming into my life and as I approach the first anniversary of his death I want the world to know that 'I remember' 'Je me souviens'.

Sleep well lil man.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story of you and Mr Magoo...
On Halloween this year will be the 1st anniversary that I said good-bye to my own tuxedo cat, Rhythm. 10 weeks eariler to the day, I had to say good-bye to her sister, Blues.

I understand the hole in your soul and heart....I have two.... :backpat:


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the pain you must have from your little guy, it is so clear how much you loved him. No matter if we had them for a short time or for many years, they come into our lives and leave a permanent place there. I'm so glad you had him in your life, just sorry that you are hurting from missing him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry about yor loss. I am sure he knew how much you loved him.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Marie, Hausfrau, Jetlaya Thank you for your kind words. Was feeling sad yesterday, even shed a few tears writing the post. Just remembering how excited I was about getting him. I have two beautiful lil ladies now but just felt I needed to mark the day and that he was not forgotten about. I know its crazy but I tell my lil kitties all about their 'big brother'. Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a bitter sweet memory. Ken was so lucky to have found you and had your love and a loving home. RIP Mr. Magoo/Ken.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Lil Man Sleep sweetly. Love you. I had the strangest experience today. I had actually forgot that today was Mr Magoo's gotcha anniversary. I was at the sink and suddenly felt the pressure of two paws on my leg. I looked down expecting one of my lil ladies but no one was there. I instantly knew it was my Mr Magoo saying hey and making sure I hadn't forgotten. I had forgotten the day it was but I never forget about him. He was my first cat, my first pet really and he by his cute, funny and beautiful ways has opened up a whole aspect to my life and a whole lot of kitty love. Mr Magoo another year on and again I say Je me souviens and thanks for the visit tonight.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh annegirl, this post has me in tears. What an adorable, sweet face! 

It's heartbreaking that you had only a short time with him, and that he was so young when he passed, but he clearly will always have a place in your heart and your home. 

Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I know the pain you are feeling, and it is so very real, and no you are not "crazy", I often told my Oliver that his "grammy" (my little siamese), woud be watching over him from above. They grab hold of your heart and never let it go!!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

*Another year has gone*

Magoo Its 4 years since your gottcha day and in 5 days time it will be your 3rd anniversary of crossing rainbow bridge. Again I choose to mark this day when you came into my life, and allowed me the privilege of sharing your world and gaining your trust. I remember. Love always lil man.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh your posts from each year show how much he was loved and in that short time the impact he made. Hope you are enjoying the bridge Magoo and hugs to you Annegirl


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

September is a "gottcha" month for me, because my dear old friend died that month and I inherited his beautiful cat. Now she's gone too and I miss them both so much. Nothing will ever take their place, even though I have other friends and another cat. Come Septembers, I really feel the loss again.


----------

